# Hilton Hotels



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

the pool


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Ale512 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hilton Princess Hotel in El Salvador


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Hilton Belfast:










Far left:









Far left:





































Dublin:


----------



## foster ron 0 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hilton Antwerp


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Hilton, San Juan


----------



## tazzmaniadodo (Jan 28, 2008)

*HILTON Bucharest Romania*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hitlon Imperial Dubrovnik, Croatia









Hilton Marjan Split, Croatia U/C


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

naughtycalboy said:


>


uke: What the hell? Sorry, who designed it? Paris Hilton herself? :lol:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Hilton Hotel in Sofia


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Elvenking said:


> uke: What the hell? Sorry, who designed it? Paris Hilton herself? :lol:


LOL :nuts: it look like barbie's apartmen :lol:


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Hilton Valencia, Spain


----------



## Long_mane (Dec 12, 2009)

So how many Hilton hotels all in all around the world?


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

wikipedia said 533


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

DidacXavier said:


> Hilton Valencia, Spain


I do like this one. Nice highrise! 



antigoon99 said:


> Hilton Antwerp


One of the most stylish shown here so far.


----------



## llerena1127 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Hilton in Ecuador: Quito and Guayaquil*

Hilton Colón Quito:





































Hilton Colón Guayaquil:





































Inside Hilton Colón Guayaquil





































Greetings from Ecuador!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Hilton Malmö City


----------



## bue07 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hilton, Buenos Aires. Argentina


----------



## djmaxliving (Sep 2, 2007)

Glasgow Hilton


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

hilton hotel rabat,morocco


----------



## ruben-gdl (Aug 21, 2009)

Hotel Hilton Guadalajara Mexico


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

excellent.


----------



## bart_breslau (Apr 23, 2007)

Hilton Wroclaw:

*Centrum Metropol, ( Hilton Garden Inn∗∗∗∗)* (under construction)



































24.12.09








































foto- _Piotrek_



*Ovo apartments (Hilton *****)* (under construction)

interior:
































model









foto- alsen strasse 67


----------



## ggonza (Jul 16, 2008)

The Hilton Buenos Aires is so cool in the interior...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

...


----------



## epicentro (May 11, 2008)

*Hilton Star Bay Panama*

Below are pictures of Hilton Panama Hotel (Hilton Star Bay) a 65 floors building located at Panama Bay. Under construction. Render and advance of construction as of Dec 18th. Panama City, Central America


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

*Cancun (Mexico)*

*Hilton Cancun​*








​


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

*Guadalajara (Mexico)*

*Hilton Guadalajara​*




​


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

*Mexico City (Mexico)*

*Hilton Mexico City​*


​


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

*Nuevo Laredo (Mexico)*

*Hilton Garden Inn Nuevo Laredo​*


​


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

*Ciudad Juarez (Mexico)*

*Hilton Garden Inn Ciudad Juarez​*


​


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Liverpool Hilton


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

hilton hotel mexico city, mexico


----------



## Monkey9000 (May 3, 2007)

And Glasgow's other Hilton, The Grosvenor:









Image









Image


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

I like the Grosvenor compared to the other. The other one seems like a eyesore to me.


----------



## Monkey9000 (May 3, 2007)

The Hilton in djmax's post is not too much of an eyesore, it's more of an... acquired taste! :lol: The Marriott behind it though, is certainly an eyesore!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hilton Algiers, Algeria*


----------



## kalt (Jan 27, 2007)

Our area doesn't have the massive Hilton developments, but we do have 2 nice Hilton properties adjacent to each other. I haven't taken any photographs but I made a compilation of images from the net:

Hilton Promenade at Branson Landing









Hilton Branson Convention Center


----------



## Maxagual (May 20, 2006)

*Cartagena Hilton Hotel
Cartagena de Indias - Colombia



​*​


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

Hilton Bandung, Indonesia
Hotel Hilton


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

Millenium Hilton Hotel Bangkok side of the river , there are more than on Hilton hotel in Bangkok , and also in another province like Pattaya ,


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Hilton Singapore*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mumbai _on the left_


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hilton Frankfurt*:




















*Hilton Frankfurt Airport*, opens 2011. There will be 2 Hilton hotels in the same building:


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Hilton Moscow*


----------



## Eastern37 (Nov 12, 2009)

The Hilton Cairns


----------



## Fuad765 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hllton Baku:


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Skirvin Hilton in Oklahoma City.


----------



## kilwa123 (Jan 21, 2012)

nice pic


----------



## DIP Diario (Jan 18, 2012)

Hilton seeks to restore a building in Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid.
Depending on the building located, the hotel will be Hilton, Conrad, or Waldorf Astoria

http://www.dipdiario.com/2012/01/13/hilton-quiere-un-hotel-en-el-paseo-de-la-castellana/

In Madrid, currently, there are only a Hilton near the airport


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pics...kay:


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Future Hilton Hotel in Costa Rica


Dibujo46446 por corrales10, en Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## mariekitty (Sep 7, 2011)

Very Nice the Hiton....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Hilton Hotel* at *Central Festival Pattaya Beach*
Pattaya City, Thailand


Central Festival Pattaya by juzhax, on Flickr


Hilton Pattaya by Davee Kim Hock, on Flickr


Hilton Pattaya by drea_geneva, on Flickr


Hilton Pattaya by drea_geneva, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Hilton Hotel* at *Central Festival Pattaya Beach*
Pattaya City, Thailand
cont.


Hilton Pattaya by Top Koaysomboon, on Flickr


Hilton Pattaya by drea_geneva, on Flickr


Hilton Pattaya by drea_geneva, on Flickr


Hilton Pattaya by drea_geneva, on Flickr


Hilton Pattaya by SIXTEEN JANUARY, on Flickr


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

Planned but likely cancelled in Wolverhampton.


----------

